# Front air dam?



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Has anyone looked into installing a front air dam or spoiler?
Seems to me it would help handling at higher speeds, I don't like the loose feeling I get over 90mph.:willy:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

90+ MPH and my car feels solid as a rock, it doesn't start feeling uncomfortable until over 140.

Maybe it's because I have 200 kg of extra downforce in the cockpit. :lol:


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Firstgoat said:


> Has anyone looked into installing a front air dam or spoiler?
> Seems to me it would help handling at higher speeds, I don't like the loose feeling I get over 90mph.:willy:


I couldn't disagree more, at least with mine, it feels very solid. I have had it at 120 several times and it is rock solid.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

BigNick said:


> 90+ MPH and my car feels solid as a rock, it doesn't start feeling uncomfortable until over 140.


:agree 

My car runs great up till 140, from 140 to 163 is scary as hell. She tops out at 163 and I wouldn't want to go any faster in that car.


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I've had mine up to 135 and it's rock solid.:agree


----------



## PwrGTOGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

EDawg said:


> I've had mine up to 135 and it's rock solid.:agree


That is the top speed i've had mine up to... it feels very stable... the only reason I backed off is my own fear of being busted.:willy:


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

Ive also had mine up to 140 a couple, feels just as solid as at 60. maybe you have a problem with your alignment, or suspension issues, you may want to get it checked out


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Hanks06gto said:


> Ive also had mine up to 140 a couple, feels just as solid as at 60. maybe you have a problem with your alignment, or suspension issues, you may want to get it checked out


Alignment and suspension are fine, it just doesn't feel as solid as the other 2 cars I have.
A C5 and a G6 GTP I guess it's not really a good comparison, maybe I'll take some measurements and see if an F body spoiler will work.:confused


----------



## johnryan88 (May 21, 2011)

I agree, mine runs fine until 140ish. Then the front pops up. I'd like to add down force to the front of the car. Any closed up the honey comb area to see if that improves things? I'm pretty sure there is still plenty of airflow at the bottom of the bumper.

Just a thought...


----------

